# Bild auf Bild = Nichts?



## ssfuture (3. Nov 2005)

Hi Leute! 
Also erst einmal: Was bedeutet die Funktion disponse() aus java.awt.Graphics? 

2. Problem: 

Also ich habe da ein Bild, dass ich mit der Applet Funktion createImage() erzeugt habe. 
Nun will ich in dieses Bild ein weiteres Bild zeichnen, welches ich vorher mit getImage geladen habe. 

Der Code: 
Image img = createImage(400, 400); 
Graphics g = img.getGraphics(); 
g.fillRect(20,20, 4,4); 
g.drawImage(loadedImage, 0, 0, this); 

wenn ich jetzt in der paint-Methode das Image img zeichne, sieht man zwar den schwarzen Kasten von Rect, aber das loadedImage nicht! 

Ich habe auch schon überprüft, ob das Bild bereits geladens ist, aber darin besteht der Fehler nicht.

Wenn ich aber das loadedImage in der paint-Methode direkt zeichne, sieht man es. 

Wie löse ich das? 

Liegt es an den ImageProducer´s??? 

Gruss 
Sebastian


----------



## Sky (3. Nov 2005)

Ist das nicht die gleiche Frage wie hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23889&highlight= ?


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2005)

jep, aber ich habe keine antwort bekommen, also probiere ich es hier noch einmal.
Danke an alle Antworten!
- -


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Nov 2005)

Doppelpost...

*closed*


----------

